# Greenup @1970



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Came across this old picture taken about 1970,can't identify all the fish.
Jake


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats good stuff. Love those old pics!I have some of me and my grandfather from early 70's......priceless!


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Cool pic. Looks like a big cat and a few other nice fish. The goog ole days!


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't remember anything about the day picture was took.Kept most everything caught back then as wife's uncle and father would eat about any fish brought to them,really liked drum.We would eat the sauger and crappie and sometimes whites.Think this was before there were any stripers-hybrids in the river.
Jake


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i was born and raised in moscow, right below meldaul dam. we headly ever got skunked, and catch moster gar. 5 to 6 and a half feet long.remember a plane landing all the time on the river. and i do beleive fishing was better in the 70,s.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very cool. I see a channel, sauger, white bass, crappie, and the big one looks like a hybrid striper or a regular striper?? Did they stock those back then?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Very cool. I see a channel, sauger, white bass, crappie, and the big one looks like a hybrid striper or a regular striper?? Did they stock those back then?


Good guess, I was thinking smallie on the big one........ Great photo!!

Those some of those crappies look huge. Oh an i guess the big one could be a fat walleye?


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

good stuff


----------

